# Way to see how many visitors on my site from SSH?



## vpsnewb (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there a command I can type in to see how many people are on my website at any time? I know I can install analytic stuff but if I just want to check to see how many people are online at once how can I do that?


----------



## Adduc (Jul 21, 2013)

If you have access, the Apache/Nginx logs are an accurate indicator of traffic to a particular website.


----------



## yolo (Jul 21, 2013)

You could just do

lsof -i:80


----------



## 5n1p (Jul 22, 2013)

To see connections on port 80 you can:

netstat -an | grep 80 | wc -l


----------



## mikho (Jul 22, 2013)

5n1p said:


> To see connections on port 80 you can:
> 
> netstat -an | grep 80 | wc -l


i did use that on a radiostation to output the number of listeners. Obviously not port 80.


----------



## camarg (Jul 22, 2013)

vpsnewb said:


> I just want to check to see how many people are online at once how can I do that?


mod_status for apache or HttpStubStatusModule for nginx


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Personally I prefer google analytics as it looks at more then raw connections.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Personally I prefer google analytics as it looks at more then raw connections.


Yes google analytics is good. Though theres a FOSS solution incase your on edge with google due to Prism and the like ..

http://piwik.org/ - Personally have not used it but it looks like a promising alternative.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

Of all the data I trust google with, my analytics are something I would't care if the government read lol.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Of all the data I trust google with, my analytics are something I would't care if the government read lol.


Mine knows I cut my hair a couple weeks ago, because I keep getting ads for Ad Sense saying, "You know who needs a haircut? People searching for 'haircuts' ". Uhg.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Mine knows I cut my hair a couple weeks ago, because I keep getting ads for Ad Sense saying, "You know who needs a haircut? People searching for 'haircuts' ". Uhg.


It's how Prism gets funded.


----------



## peterw (Jul 23, 2013)

I am using http://www.w3counter.com/features/tour


----------



## Damian (Jul 23, 2013)

I quite like GoAccess... screenshots here: http://goaccess.prosoftcorp.com/screenshots


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 23, 2013)

Damian said:


> I quite like GoAccess... screenshots here: http://goaccess.prosoftcorp.com/screenshots


That looks really cool!


----------

